# Is a 30 pound thrust trolling motor enough?



## sconnie12 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm newer to the boards, so I'm assuming that this topic has been asked before but I couldn't find opinions from the search thread. I have a 14' alumacraft and I'm wondering if a minn kota trolling motor with 30 lb. thrust will be ok? I have a really good price on one, but if I won't be going anywhere on a windy day I think I'd rather pass and find one that is more powerful.

Thanks for any help,

-Brian


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 19, 2012)

A 30 lb would be borderline on a 14' boat. It will do the job but will struggle in the wind and waves. I wouldn't go any less than a 40 lb if it is your main motor for getting around. I run a 55 on my 14' which is fairly heavy with all the mods I have done. I could have gotten by with a 45 but I like the extra umph in bigger water. But it is not my main motor either, just for trolling and fishing.


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 19, 2012)

Check this post out https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=25888


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 19, 2012)

i have a 30 on my 14.5 and it rarely goes past the 3rd setting.if its that windy i switch to gas power.trolling in strong wind is a pain any way you power.if you run 1 battery it runs down fast in a strong wind especially with a 50#. 2 deep cycles and a 50 is close to the same cost as a used 2 stroke.


----------



## atuck593 (Jul 19, 2012)

It depends where you have the motor. Transom or bow? If its for the transom, then I would hold off and find a bigger one. As said before if wind and waves come up you will wish you had more power. I had a 50lb thrust on the transom of my 14 footer and it worked will in all conditions. I was easily able to get a full day of fishing in without completely draining the battery. You don't always have to use the full power setting.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 19, 2012)

I run a bow mount #30 on my 1652 without any issues so far. It has 5 speeds and I normally run on 1 or 2 if it's windy I might use 3 if I want to most a distance fast then 4 or 5 so far I have had no issues. If I run down the battery or the winds get really bad I still have the outboard as a backup.

If I were buying a new one I would probably go a little bigger to have some more reserve.


----------



## ckr74 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think mine is a 28. It works but if there is much wind forget it. I'd go with a 45 or bigger, you can always use a slower speed.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a 30lb minn Kota I use on my 14ft shallow car topper.. Works ok - moves about 3mph on top speed.. Really good at slow Walleye trolling speed.. Battery life has been ok, I go a weekend on a battery easy, and hook up a solar panel to help it out. But most of the time I'm on speed 1 or 2.

Rule of thumb is go as big as you can afford.. A 55lb would move your boat nicely and get good battery life.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 21, 2012)

I run a 46 bow on my 14' side console. Works great in the river. Plus I have one battery so it gets charged a little by the outboard.


----------



## sconnie12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, it would be on the stern, and only used for trolling, I think I'll pass and look for something bigger...thanks!


----------

